# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Legit Steroids >  real/fake Cetabon?

## h8god

is this real or fake?? if real are they good?

----------


## MichaelCC

real deal bro - very good stuff. Enjoy it ..

----------


## powerbodybuilder

There are no fakes of Cetabon.

----------


## lifeline

how many mg's of this stuff should one be taking. was going to stack this stuff with test enenthate at 500mg/week

----------


## powerbodybuilder

Honestly with only 2mg per tab. You will need at least 12 tabs per day.

----------

